

Obama Health-Care Overhaul Upheld By U.S. Supreme Court - simba-hiiipower
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-28/obama-s-health-care-overhaul-upheld-by-u-s-supreme-court.html

======
mkr-hn
This is relevant to HN because healthcare costs affect all businesses,
including startups. This ruling removes a lot of uncertainty.

The best coverage is here: <http://www.scotusblog.com/cover-it-live/>

------
Bostwick
From CNN's live blog [1]:

    
    
      Chief Justice John Roberts had noted that however that the
      mandate would have been struck down based on the commerce 
      clause , saying it would "open a new and vast domain" for 
      Congressional power.
      ...
      Chief Justice John Roberts issued a long opinion in which 
      he said the controversial individual mandate may be upheld 
      and is within Congress’ power under the taxing clause 
      rather than the commerce clause.
    

This helped me understand their decision. I'm still not sure what to make of
the decision, personally.

[1] [http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/06/28/how-will-supreme-
court-...](http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/06/28/how-will-supreme-court-rule-
on-health-care-law/?hpt=hp_t1)

~~~
ctdonath
Legal semantics aside, practical upshot: Now you can be compelled to buy any
product, under threat of fine.

~~~
tocomment
The federal government would never abuse that though.

------
protomyth
The part that was struck was requiring states to comply with new eligibility
requirements for Medicaid or risk losing their funding. The states can decide
not to comply with the new requirements and still get their original funding.

this is a pretty good link for coverage and understanding:
<http://www.scotusblog.com/cover-it-live/>

------
protomyth
link to decision [pdf]:
<http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/11pdf/11-393c3a2.pdf>

------
tocomment
Why isn't this making it onto the front page?

~~~
mkr-hn
A reactive aversion to anything that's politicized.

~~~
tocomment
I don't know if it's just that. Some of these stories have very high HN point
values. So they normally would have made it. Maybe something else is going on.

~~~
mkr-hn
That's what I mean. Reactive flagging.

